# Infected Wound



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Sorry for such a long rant.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Did the vet check specifically to see if the joint capsule was involved when the initial exam was done? That would be the major concern.

But truthfully if you have pus running out of a wound near the hock and the horse is lame then you need to have the vet out ASAP.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would be very concerned that the joint capsule is involved and have my vet out RIGHT AWAY. 

Joint injuries should be considered VERY serious.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate to say it. But I would definitely spend the money on another vet call...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

The joint capsule was never involved, and the infection is several inches below the joint. I made sure that the vet checked all her joints, hock, fetlock, and hip to make sure that nothing was messed up when she first injured herself. I did have the vet come out, as the stitches needed to be taken out anyways, and he said that it was just a secondary infection right under the flap of skin she had on the original wound, partly because the stitches needed to come out, so the body was starting to try and expel the stitches thus creating the infection. She's on another 5 day round of antibiotics, and with the stitches out should start healing quicker. She seems much happier with the stitches out, and the leg is starting to look a lot better. Still putting alushield on it every day to help it heal faster, and prevent any more infection from starting, but he okayed me starting to work with her again slowly.


----------

